# Foothill Flyers Night Ride 5:00pm July 15th



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2017)

Tighten that chain and fix that annoying rattle for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride evening ride, July15th.Trying to take a break from the heat, so meeting up @~5:00pm at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Be ready to head out ~6:00pm for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat & cocktails. Hope to see you there! Don't forget your lights and locks!


----------



## Intense One (Jul 5, 2017)

Now that sounds like an awesome ride coming up, Mike.  If I leave now on my bike to meet up with you and your posse, I may be quite late for the ride or early for next years event!  Have fun!  Wish I was closer


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> fix that annoying rattle for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride



I have tried and can't fix the drop stand rattle clip.


----------



## tech549 (Jul 5, 2017)

Intense One said:


> Now that sounds like an awesome ride coming up, Mike.  If I leave now on my bike to meet up with you and your posse, I may be quite late for the ride or early for next years event!  Have fun!  Wish I was closer



im up for a road trip!!


----------



## the2finger (Jul 5, 2017)

Count us in but no hooch for the wife this time


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 5, 2017)

Crap, my brother is getting hitched that day... I need an excuse to get out of it, but a night bike ride won't cut it... maybe they'll call it off before then. ;o)


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Count us in but no hooch for the wife this time



Or just bring the training wheels?


----------



## Intense One (Jul 6, 2017)

tech549 said:


> im up for a road trip!!



Guess we better start soon on that road trip!  More than the Pan Mass Challenge.....3000 miles each way!


----------



## tech549 (Jul 6, 2017)

Intense One said:


> Guess we better start soon on that road trip!  More than the Pan Mass Challenge.....3000 miles each way!



well if we take the Harleys we can make it,i am sure ford mike has a few extra bikes he would let us ride!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jul 6, 2017)

tech549 said:


> well if we take the Harleys we can make it,i am sure ford mike has a few extra bikes he would let us ride!




Or you could escort us along the trail on your Harley's.


----------



## Intense One (Jul 8, 2017)

tech549 said:


> well if we take the Harleys we can make it,i am sure ford mike has a few extra bikes he would let us ride!



Sounds like a deal to me. Except!  Not sure if I'd be able to sit on a old hard bicycle seat after riding a Harley 3000 miles and back.  tech549, you're my hero!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I have tried and can't fix the drop stand rattle clip.




I can't make this ride my sweetie and I are out of town that weekend...; but I fixed my dropstand rattle clip with tiny gauge wire wrapped around the rivets




I'm pretty excited, I had to share


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 11, 2017)

Bumpin' this up! @hellshotrods , you coming out ?? Don't be a bike hermit!


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Bumpin' this up! @hellshotrods , you coming out ?? Don't be a bike hermit!




Can I just ride on your handlebars ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 11, 2017)

hellshotrods said:


> Can I just ride on your handlebars ?



If it means you'll come out, You got yourself a deal


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> If it means you'll come out, You got yourself a deal




I'll wear my chrome Speedo !!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 11, 2017)

Heck I'll ride on your handlebars whilst wearing a chrome speedo if that gets you to show up @hellshotrods


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 11, 2017)

WATCH OUT for Mountain Lions at night !!!!  @fordmike65


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 11, 2017)

hellshotrods said:


> WATCH OUT for Mountain Lions at night !!!!  @fordmike65
> 
> View attachment 643372



Or bears


----------



## the2finger (Jul 13, 2017)

IZZAT Borat?


----------



## burrolalb (Jul 15, 2017)

Any idea of the route today were are we heading 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> Any idea of the route today were are we heading
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



I'm thinking North up to Mt. Wilson.


----------



## the2finger (Jul 15, 2017)

Or the airport


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Or the airport



We can do both if you like.


----------



## King Louie (Jul 15, 2017)

Sorry I missed the ride ! But spent the day trying to store more stuff into a already full garage after losing storage place


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 15, 2017)

foothill flyers ride is always a good time!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 15, 2017)

Many of our regular Foothill Flyers had previous engagements today, but those that did show had a great time...not to mention some great pizza and frosty beer. See you next month!


----------



## burrolalb (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks for the pizza ... it was a lot of fun with good people i had a blast 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Jul 16, 2017)

?


----------



## kreika (Jul 16, 2017)

Is this the west coast version of the skivvies ride?


----------

